# Down stay



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Tips and exercises to proof a dogs down stay?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Taking small steps. I always go back to them for release, never let them come to me to avoid breaking the stay.


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

wolfy dog said:


> Taking small steps. I always go back to them for release, never let them come to me to avoid breaking the stay.


This^^^^

Start short distances. Increase distance a little at a time. If they break, right back down/stay in same spot. 

Keep eye contact when you walk away. When they become more reliable, walk back to them and walk circles around them. Then start introducing more distraction. I started with walking circles, progressed to walking away with back towards them, then come back and walk a circle or two around them, then introduced some squeaky toys or something else they like. I would start out at a distance in a circle and started dropping the toys and after more reliable worked my way in. I'm getting ready to start doing some distraction work involving other dogs and people.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I would keep replacing Lisl in a down if she moved while repeating the Stay command raising my hand palm out facing her.

This has also taught her hand signals at the same time so no verbal command is needed.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I put ty in a down stay and leave the room and hide then andrew will try to take him away. I have perfected this but thats situational and I could never put him in a down stay in a busy place.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Sure you could. You just have to practise in a busy place.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

This is how I teach stay: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/training-our-puppy-basic/153300-training-stay.html#post2057182


----------



## petite (Apr 5, 2014)

My trainer advised a stay command is not needed with this. Down means lay down and stay until you are released. We taught sit this way too and didn't need to teach sit and sit stay separately. 

There is really no occasion where I want Faun to sit and NOT stay, or down and break before release. We increased duration of time and then added distractions.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> Tips and exercises to proof a dogs down stay?


Assuming he knows the down stay already, start at home, enlist friends & family. Use his favorite toys to entice him to break. Of course, make sure he's on lead & you're close by to put him back into the down when he breaks.

When he's rock steady in the house for a good 10 mins, move the party out to the yard.

When he's bombproof there, it's time for the Real World. I always aim for 30 mins. Invest in a 20 ft long line. get creative. You'll find yourself driving around spotting good down stay locations.

Just don't rush the dog. Make sure he's totally dependable at his current level before you add in more distractions. If he's having trouble, go back a level.

Whether you're training for the Bh or not, being able to hold a long down under distraction does good things for a dog.


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

In obedience we are told to correct the dog back to the original spot to a down if they break. You can yell no if they are just barely starting to break but otherwise always return all the way back for a correction, _even_ (important) if they go down after they see you coming.

Don't use their name, don't repeat the command. Correct, turn and walk away.
(a down correction is a sharp tug on the leash to the side and down with the right hand while the left is in front of the dog's face).

Start with shorter distances and work up to the "out of sight" down stays.

When your return to your dog after success always go around the dog to the right and return to the dog's right. Give enormous praise, let the dog know you are pleased they did what you expected.

So, give lavish praise when the dog completes the task correctly and always correct the dog back to the beginning if they break. 










After that, you could work on the come command from the down and then have the dog down halfway back to you.

You don't need the word "stay" as it is implied, but many trainers do use it.


----------

